# Bezugsquelle Cube Rahmen (außer Schliersee!)



## napstarr (30. September 2010)

Da ich mir evtl. ein Stereo aufbauen möchte bin ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen dafür.
Ob 2009 oder 2010 ist eigentlich egal (da gibt es imho ja eh keine Unterschiede).

Kennt jemand noch nen anderen Laden außer dem Schlierseer Radhaus der Rahmenkits im Programm hat?

Vielen Dank schonmal und beste Grüße
Napstarr


----------



## Master | Torben (1. Oktober 2010)

H&S Bikediscount

Die Auswahl ist leider nicht groß. Vor zwei Jahren hat H&S den Cube-Ausverkauf gemacht.

Letztes Jahr war Bikepalast.com dran - dort ist nichts mehr an Cube Rahmen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (1. Oktober 2010)

Ach es gibt einen Ausverkauf den jeweils ein Shop durchführt?!

Wird das publiziert?


----------



## Master | Torben (1. Oktober 2010)

Nein wird es nicht.
Ich bin damals bei H&S durch Zufall draufgestoßen.
Die Preise waren zum Ende hin extremst im Keller!


----------



## napstarr (7. Oktober 2010)

Sollte es jemanden interessieren, fÃ¼r 699â¬ gibt es seit heute Fritzz- und Stereo-Rahmen bei H&S - ohne DÃ¤mpfer.

Im Vergleich zu dem was Schlierseer bietet (559 inkl. DÃ¤mpfer) natÃ¼rlich lÃ¤cherlich, auch wenns 2010er sind.


----------



## Dommes84 (7. Oktober 2010)

@napstarr Gibt es bei Schlierseer Radhaus etwas auszusetzten oder suchst du nur so nach anderen Anbietern?


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Oktober 2010)

Er hat sicherlich - so wie ich  - noch im Kopf das die Rahmen bei den letzten beiden BlowOuts für 399 Euro über den Tisch gegangen sind (zum Ende hin sogar für 299 Euro).


----------



## Ben_Dova (7. Oktober 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Er hat sicherlich - so wie ich  - noch im Kopf das die Rahmen bei den letzten beiden BlowOuts für 399 Euro über den Tisch gegangen sind (zum Ende hin sogar für 299 Euro).



So wird es sein ,...


----------



## napstarr (7. Oktober 2010)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> @napstarr Gibt es bei Schlierseer Radhaus etwas auszusetzten oder suchst du nur so nach anderen Anbietern?



An Schliersee gibt es erstmal nix auszusetzen, aber :



Master | Torben schrieb:


> Er hat sicherlich - so wie ich   - noch im Kopf das die Rahmen bei den letzten beiden BlowOuts für 399  Euro über den Tisch gegangen sind (zum Ende hin sogar für 299  Euro).



... genau so ist es.
Ich hab schon gehört/gelesen dass die Rahmen gegen Ende des letzten Jahres für 399 inkl. Dämpfer rausgingen.

Sofern das dieses Jahr wieder so ist, will ich das auf keinen Fall verpassen


----------

